# Creative ways to tell boyfriend/husband you want another baby!



## Simonie

Hi!

As the title says, I need creative ways to ask my boyfriend to have another baby! We have a one year old daughter. I already told him that I am ready and I am waiting on him to tell me when he is. He's open to it I think but is big issue is money. We are not even tight money wise, our house is paid, we have good jobs, we're not rich but we're doing good. The only loan we have is for our car which will be paid in two years. We put money away for our old days, we spent it in a responsible manner, etc, etc. He's a vergo so it's typical of them to be careful about things.

I just need him to be excited for another baby. Our daughter is very easy. She sleeps through the night since she's came home from the hospital, two colds, still breastfeeding, eat well, growing normally. We couldn't ask for a better baby really! He plays with her, laugh when she does something funny, prepare meal or give bottle if needed, change diaper He loves her!

I already sent him a list of pros and cons for another baby, he didn't get back to me about it. It's hard to get him to tell me his feelings.

So does anyone has something creative to do/tell/send to my boyfriend to "convince" him for another baby? He already knows I want one, now let's have fun!


----------



## goddess25

I have no input...I am still trying to persuade my husband into agreeing for #3.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I know my OH's main concern for TTC #1 is money so what I did was write up a list of all our bills and the amounts so he knows just how much money is going out each week and how much money is left over. Perhaps if your OH can see how well you're doing financially he'll be more open to TTC #2 sooner rather than later. Good luck!


----------



## Simonie

goddess25: I want four but I have a hard time to convince him for a second! I'm still secretly hoping that he agree to more then two! Let me know how it goes for you! :)

I Love Lucy: I know he knows we're ok financially with another baby. I think he says that as a "reason" to wait for a second one. I could afford one with just my savings (I like to have a big cushion money-wise). 

I need him to see through the financial "problem". We could easily afford 3-4 children. He doesn't see it like I see it. A baby is as expensive as you want it to be.

I tried to find ways to tell him a second baby is a good idea because he knows I want one. I just one to remind him that I am ready and waiting for him. He's not the kind of guy that shuts down when pressured so I mention it when I see the opportunity!


----------



## counting

In my experience men are usually more worried about math(ie. the money). Maybe showing him how much more it would be a month for a second baby(list the expenses and what you are spending each amount on- diapers, clothes, etc.) and then factor it into your existing budget. I don't know, just show him that the math works and you can afford it. It tends to be a very male thing to think logically about the financial side of things rather than the emotional. No matter if it is a two income household maybe he needs to know he can provide and it helps to have all the facts laid out for him, which can reduce any worries and help him to relax into seeing the emotional side of things!.

(yes this is a generalization about men- please don't take offense, I know every man is not the same, but in my experience with the men in my family and my husband this has been the case!)


----------

